# Coils for beginners.



## SarChasm (1/8/17)

Hi all

So I recently got into rebuildable atty's, went from the Big Baby Beast to the Troll RTA.
It seems there's still lots I would like to know so I'll try and condense my questions as simply as possible.

1. What are the difference in properties and performance/flavour/cloud output of the different types of wire, viz. nichrome, kanthal, stainless steel, etc?

2. How do single coil tanks differ from dual coil tanks? Again, from a flavour/cloud perspective.

Thanks in advance.
SarC


----------



## Glytch (1/8/17)

1. SS and NiCr better for flavour by far. Obviously different sites have different resistivity so a 0.3 SS build will have more wraps than an 0.3 Kanthal build (same gauge wire). Clouds usually determined by resistance and associated wattage more than wire type. Ramp up us also affected by wire type and wire mass rather than resistance. A 0.2 ohm clapton will have slower ramp up than a 0.2 ohm round wire build at higher gauges.

2. Tanks vary widely. Dual coil builds usually have lower resistance than single coil of the same wire. Usually half the resistance of a single coil. Dual coil is usually a warmer vape with longer ramp up and single coil reduced ramp up with cooler vape. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 2


----------



## Silver (1/8/17)

SarChasm said:


> Hi all
> 
> So I recently got into rebuildable atty's, went from the Big Baby Beast to the Troll RTA.
> It seems there's still lots I would like to know so I'll try and condense my questions as simply as possible.
> ...



Hi @SarChasm

I like your questions and while I dont believe I could answer them completely (am still learning) I do identify with you and your questions as you start out rebuilding.

Have used mainly Kanthal and NI80 wire. I like both. I mainly do simple types of coils and the main difference between these two for me is that NI80 ramps up quicker than Kanthal. I havent used SS much but have noticed a slightly "purer" flavour on it for the menthol vapes.

As far as single versus dual coil tanks goes, i think it actually depends a lot on the tank itself than just whether its single or dual. I.e. Very possible that you will enjoy a good single coil tank far more than an "average" dual coil tank. But tank aside, i think dual coils tend to be a bit more of a hassle to coil and wick but they produce more volume of vapour. I dont think they produce better quality flavour necessarily, just more of it.

I have both and use both but tend to prefer single coil tanks because they are easier for me to manage and pitstop. That said, a nice dual coil tank, if set up well produces a bigger intensity vape that I sometimes enjoy, but dont require all the time.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## M5000 (1/8/17)

For an RDA on a MECH, in terms of wire type and single/dual coil and maybe the coil id, what would be recommended for a vape that has good FLAVOUR and is COOL as in it can handle chain vaping well, and good with menthols and the rda doesn't get boiling.. to be clear this is only for mechs..

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## SarChasm (3/8/17)

Thanks so much to @Glytch @Silver @M5000 for the very informative info, very much appreciated.

All your feedback has led me to another question though, how does resistance affect the vape experience/performance? 
Has it got to do with the temperature of the vape pull/cloud itself?


----------



## Scissorhands (3/8/17)

@Glytch - small error, a ss 0.3 will have more wraps than a kanthal 0.3 (same gauge)

@M5000 - do you have a hadaly / wasp nano or flave avaliable? 

Ni80 26ga . Parallel 5 wrap . 3mm ID. Should get 0.3 ohm, thats my happy place on the Reo/Leppy


----------



## Glytch (3/8/17)

Scissorhands said:


> @Glytch - small error, a ss 0.3 will have more wraps than a kanthal 0.3 (same gauge)
> 
> @M5000 - do you have a hadaly / wasp nano or flave avaliable?
> 
> Ni80 26ga . Parallel 5 wrap . 3mm ID. Should get 0.3 ohm, thats my happy place on the Reo/Leppy


Correct. My apologies. Post edited.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Glytch (3/8/17)

SarChasm said:


> Thanks so much to @Glytch @Silver @M5000 for the very informative info, very much appreciated.
> 
> All your feedback has led me to another question though, how does resistance affect the vape experience/performance?
> Has it got to do with the temperature of the vape pull/cloud itself?


Lower resistance usually means higher wattage, faster ramp up and bigger clouds. Note the "usually" as ramp up can vary. Most vapers use lower ohms to get a more satisfying direct lung hit while higher resistance is usually used for mouth to lung.

Temperature varies widely based on a number of factors. The two main ones in my experience are wire mass and atty design. Wire mass (how bulky/chunky your coils are) affects heat retention and wattage used. Atty design varies greatly. Some give a nice cool vape and others a warmer vape.

In general lower resistance means higher wattage. Wattage plays a huge role in vaping style and temperature. What kind of vape do you enjoy and which RTA/RDTA/RDA do you have. Happy to make some suggestions.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SarChasm (3/8/17)

Glytch said:


> Lower resistance usually means higher wattage, faster ramp up and bigger clouds. Note the "usually" as ramp up can vary. Most vapers use lower ohms to get a more satisfying direct lung hit while higher resistance is usually used for mouth to lung.
> 
> Temperature varies widely based on a number of factors. The two main ones in my experience are wire mass and atty design. Wire mass (how bulky/chunky your coils are) affects heat retention and wattage used. Atty design varies greatly. Some give a nice cool vape and others a warmer vape.
> 
> ...


Oh ok I understand a bit now thanks.

I come from being a frequent hubbly smoker so I definitely prefer direct lung hits.

I had a Smok V8 but gatvol of the RBA that always shorts, works when it wants to. Got fed up and bought an iPower 80W with a Troll RTA.

The Troll came with claptons in reading in 0.38 ohms. I usually vape it between 35 - 50W.

With regards to what kind of vape I enjoy, I'm not sure yet warm vs cold, I just want each pull as much flavour as I can get. If that makes sense.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Glytch (3/8/17)

SarChasm said:


> Oh ok I understand a bit now thanks.
> 
> I come from being a frequent hubbly smoker so I definitely prefer direct lung hits.
> 
> ...


If it's flavour you want then Ni80 and SSL316Lis what you want. Claptons (and to some extend large gauge flat wire) also have larger surface area which increases flavour.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M5000 (3/8/17)

@Scissorhands I do have a Hadaly, I will give that paracoil build a try in it on a mech squonker, thanks.

@Glytch what do you recommend for something airy like a Goon 1.5 on a single 18650 mech and something smaller for a more restricted vape like an OL16 or Cyclone AFC on a single 18650 mech squonker.. I am looking for flavor and coolness and I haven't been nailing the build that does this in the voltage range on a mech.. I've had great performance from the Cyclone and OL16 on the Reo in the past but I hadn't used them for quite a while and can't remember the builds I used before and so far no luck..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scissorhands (3/8/17)

M5000 said:


> @Scissorhands I do have a Hadaly, I will give that paracoil build a try in it on a mech squonker, thanks.
> 
> @Glytch what do you recommend for something airy like a Goon 1.5 on a single 18650 mech and something smaller for a more restricted vape like an OL16 or Cyclone AFC on a single 18650 mech squonker.. I am looking for flavor and coolness and I haven't been nailing the build that does this in the voltage range on a mech.. I've had great performance from the Cyclone and OL16 on the Reo in the past but I hadn't used them for quite a while and can't remember the builds I used before and so far no luck..



I must admit i like a warm but not hot vape (i find the best flavor Here)

Give my (3mg nic) build a go in the hadaly and report back  it might be a little warm at first but finish a squonk bottle before you make your judgement, once the build is in i space the wraps ever so slightly to cool it down a little, if thats still too hot try 6 wraps (was too cool for me)

With the hadaly, i recommend the wick to be a touch looser than "snug" but should still hold its shape and squonk often (every 4-5ish toots) and keep a tissue on you for that occasional over squonk

If i may add my 2c , for the OL16 my favourite (6mg nic) build is dual 26ga Ni80 2mm 7/6 wrap 0.26 ohm, if you dont want warmth i would try 9/8 wraps and adjust from there. Top of the coils inline with the top of the posts

I cant comment on the goon as its not my style but i would start with dual ni80 24 7/8 wrap 3mm 0.26 ohm, but dont expect amazing flavour

Seems you have great taste in gear


----------



## Glytch (3/8/17)

M5000 said:


> @Glytch what do you recommend for something airy like a Goon 1.5 on a single 18650 mech and something smaller for a more restricted vape like an OL16 or Cyclone AFC on a single 18650 mech squonker.. I am looking for flavor and coolness and I haven't been nailing the build that does this in the voltage range on a mech.. I've had great performance from the Cyclone and OL16 on the Reo in the past but I hadn't used them for quite a while and can't remember the builds I used before and so far no luck..



No experience with the Goon 1.5 on a mech so that's an interesting question with regards to the voltage on a mech. Only thing I can suggest is exactly as @Scissorhands suggest. 26 or 24ga Ni80. I would try for higher ohms though if you want restricted lung hit. Interested to know if you get it right.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

